# Storm Totals for Ocean County NJ



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking for storm totals for Ocean County NJ for the Dec. 26th storm. Brick, Toms River area. Thanks


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

ACL&L Plowing;1181976 said:


> Looking for storm totals for Ocean County NJ for the Dec. 26th storm. Brick, Toms River area. Thanks


From the State of NJ Climatologist http://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?section=menu& target=wint1011snowtotals

Scroll down the page you will see this:

Ocean County 
Bamber Lake 17.0 storm 
Bayville 26.0 storm 
Berkeley Twp(CoCo) 20.0 - 22.0 (two reports) storm 
Brant Beach(Coop) 22.0 storm 
Bricktown 30.0 storm 
Forked River 21.0 storm 
Herbertsville 20.0 storm 
Jackson Twp(CoCo) 16.5 - 20.1 (three reports) storm 
Lakewood 18.0 storm 
Lavallette(CoCo) 24.5 storm 
Little Egg Harbor Twp(CoCo) 17.0 storm 
Manahawkin 21.0 storm 
Manchester Twp 19.2 storm 
Point Pleasant Beach(CoCo) 24.8 storm 
Surf City 22.0 storm 
Toms River 28.0 storm 
Whiting 17.0 storm


----------



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks JPMAKO.Great resource for totals.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

ACL&L Plowing;1182391 said:


> Thanks JPMAKO.Great resource for totals.


No Problem


----------

